# BMW Port Installed Accessories Program (PIA) for F30



## BarryL (Apr 6, 2013)

Am ordering a 2014 BMW 335i xdrive. Was at my dealer today, ask for what could be added to order under BMW PIA. Here's the list they gave me.

Z06 Black Kidney Grilles $173
Z09 Carbon Fiber Rear Spoiler $570
Z10 Performance Exhaust $1335
Z21 Carbon Fiber Mirror Caps $694
Z23 Rear Diffuser $590
Z24 Stainless Steel Pedals $205
Z2N Performance Brakes (Orange, Red, Yellow) Calipers $3040 (pick color)
Z2Q Carbon Fiber & Alacantra Trim $1050
Z2R Carbon Fiber Selector Lever $225
Z2M M Performance Side sill decals $200
Z3N Front Splitter Black $730
Z3R Lower blades M rocker panel blk $440
Z3V Rim & Tire set style 405M $4865
Z4A M Performance Power kit $1170
Z4D M colored bumper stripes $360
Z4F Carbon Fiber brake handle $220
Z51 Rear Deck Spoiler - Black $425
Z54 Sirius Radio $418
Z55 Black Sport Stripes $352
Z62 Wheel Locks $96

These prices (MSRP) appear to be about 10% cheaper than installed price by dealer after purchase.

Couple questions for your dealers out there, or anyone else who's had experience negotiating these add-ons.

1) Does CA get credit for these?
2) How negotiable are these MSRP prices? Say I picked Grille, PPE, PPK, Pedals, Rear Diffuser?
3) If I opt for BMW extended warranty (Plat 7yr/100k) are these items covered for 4yr/50k? Or would they be covered under 7/100, subject to normal Plat Warr exclusions. Say for example the PP Exhaust system. I am not sure of Plat covers exhaust to begin with.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe a number 4) concern should be port-installed items forfeit the original part. For example, unless I'm misunderstanding, if you have the performance exhaust installed, you do not get the factory exhaust even though you paid for both. (Paid for the car, which includes one, and paid for the M Sport version.) Same with the M Aero Kit.

I'm not sure if that's true with "smaller" items such as the kidney grills or wheels. But IMO, paying for something and not getting it is poor business practice.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

There is much more markup in the accessories than there is on the car. I got port-installed power kit, exhaust and black grilles and I saw (and paid) invoice. If you have a straight-forward dealer, they'll show you the factory invoice from DCS and the port accessories will be listed. Negotiate your deal as you normally would including what you think is a fair markup on the car and accessories.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

it does not take much time to calculate these options......... but if you leases it is more confusing because some items can be residualized and some can not........... just deal invoice up and it will be easy for you and them. there is very little profit in these items FYI


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

[email protected] BMW said:


> it does not take much time to calculate these options......... but if you leases it is more confusing because some items can be residualized and some can not........... just deal invoice up and it will be easy for you and them.* there is very little profit in these items FYI*


in dollar terms, sure, but in percentage terms it is much more than any other options on the car... I'm looking at the invoice for my car and there is ~7% margin in the car but ~30% margin in the port installed accessories.


----------



## BarryL (Apr 6, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> it does not take much time to calculate these options......... but if you leases it is more confusing because some items can be residualized and some can not........... just deal invoice up and it will be easy for you and them. there is very little profit in these items FYI


Thanks Greg-

From what I have have been told, it looks like invoice is is about 65%-70% on these items. Of course invoice isn't always what the dealer paid.. From what I have been told.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

No option to install M Performance Suspension at the port? I was at my dealer today, but forgot to ask.


----------



## cncmastr (Sep 13, 2003)

*Need help*

Hi, I need some help- there is virtually no information about Port Installed M Performance Accessories.

I have an F31 on order, I'd like to add the M Performance Rear Spoiler (known as the flow through spoiler) - it looks like this:







.

My question what is the Option code to tell the dealer? Is there separate code for a painted version of it? If so, what is the code?

Secondly, for the rear diffuser option code Z23 - just says Rear Diffuser - it's unclear if it comes all black or the middle part is left black while the rest is painted to match the body color. Can someone confirm how it comes when PIA? Is there a separate code for having it pained (the outside portion, while the center remains black?)

Thirdly? what is the difference between Z4J Body Color M Rocker Panel Blades and Z3R Lower Blades M Rocker Panel Black? Is this even the same part? Is what they are calling the blades? (Not an F3X but you get the idea).









Fourthly, what is ZA3 - Credit Issued for Original Set? Is that for wheels that are ordered?


----------



## cncmastr (Sep 13, 2003)

The mystery deepens...


----------

